# Vario help



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Any ideas on this issue guys.

Grinder was making some funny noises and seemed like it was struggling to get the beans between the burrs. Took it apart and gave it a clean then adjusted the grind setting with alan key. Seemed to be really labouring even where burrs we're apart.

Hopper back on and beans in. Set to manual and start.....Nothing!! Lights are on and timer is ticking so there is power, but the motor is not running. Hopper is well seated and checked by manually pressing safety switch and still nothing.

Any ideas. Does it sound like the motor has gone?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you accidentally disconnect any wires? Is the connector on the back of the front panel firmly in place? Is the little safety switch at the top rear of throat of the grinder being pushed in properly by the plastic bit of the hopper?


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

How do I check the wires behind the front panel.

The hopper is correctly seated and have also manually pushed the switch to check.

I am getting everything I would expect (lights on, timer starts) but no motor.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd take the bottom burr off and look for anything that might be jamming it likely culprit is a light-roasted bean fragment.

Saying that it could be a belt! It may have slipped off or snapped. If so contact Baratza directly, they are pretty decent with their customer support.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

cheers - maybe a silly question, but even with a trapped bean or slipped belt, i should still hear the motor start shouldn't i..... it would just not turn the burrs


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Danm said:


> cheers - maybe a silly question, but even with a trapped bean or slipped belt, i should still hear the motor start shouldn't i..... it would just not turn the burrs


Not with a trapped bean, but the former yes you probably would.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

When my Vario snapped its belt I still heard the motor running. DMA UK Ltd service was good (£75.00 I think) E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Danm - had problems with a Vario I owned. Contacted the guys at Baratza US - really helpful  here . They were able to diagnose the problem (blown motherboard) and supply the part inc postage cheaper than I could get from anywhere in UK.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a guide on the forums somewhere on how to shim a Vario that shows how to take the front panel off but I cant find it, @Glenn have you got the direct link?

If you take the top burr off you can see if the bottom burr spins whilst holding in the safety button and hitting start - obviously don't stick your finger anywhere near any moving parts!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Danm said:


> Any ideas. Does it sound like the motor has gone?


If you removed the hopper, you may not have fully reseated it - check this.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like @The Systemic Kid beat me to it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks all. Removed all the burrs again but nothing seemed to be stuck. Email sent off to Baratza.


----------

